# Weekly Competition 2017-08



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.
*
These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs. Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $10 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F R F2 R F' R F R
*2. *U' R F R' F' R2 U F2 R'
*3. *R2 U' F R' U' F U F
*4. *F' R F2 U F' R2 F2 R' F2 U2
*5. *U' F' R F U2 R2 U' R2 F

*3x3x3
1. *L2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 L' D' L' B U B U' R B2
*2. *U2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 B U2 B' F2 L B L2 F' U B F U'
*3. *R2 B2 L' R2 B2 R F2 U2 B2 R U2 B' D' B2 R2 F' U F2 L' B
*4. *D' F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' L2 R' D2 B R2 F L' B' R B D
*5. *U B2 U' L2 F' U' B' U' R D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 R F2 L2 B2

*4x4x4
1. *F U B' Uw Fw2 U F2 Rw Uw2 R2 B' L' Rw R F L Rw2 R' D B' R U' R' Fw' R Uw' F L2 Fw2 L2 D2 Uw' U' Rw' D2 Uw2 L' R2 Fw' L
*2. *Fw Rw2 Uw U L2 Fw' R Uw2 Rw' Uw' U2 Fw L' Fw2 L2 D2 Uw F U' B2 F' Rw' U2 R2 D2 L' R2 B' L2 Rw' Fw' L Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 F2 L' Rw2
*3. *Uw' U2 Rw2 R' B' Fw R B Uw L F2 L U' Rw U' B' L2 F R B2 F2 L2 D L R' D' R Uw2 L2 Rw2 F' U Rw2 R' B D L2 F' D' R2
*4. *Fw' D' Uw R' Fw Rw2 U' Fw D Rw U' R2 D Uw' L2 R' D2 Uw' R F2 Rw' D' Uw Rw2 F2 L' B2 Fw2 D U2 F' R2 Fw D Uw' U L2 F' L2 B
*5. *U' B Uw' Fw' R' U Fw2 D' B L2 Uw B2 Fw Rw' D' R Fw' F2 R' Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw D U F2 U2 B' F' Uw2 L Rw R2 Uw2 B' F' Uw' U' F2

*5x5x5
1. *D U B' L2 Rw' R2 U' Lw R' F' Rw B L' F' U L2 Lw' Dw' Lw' R2 Dw Lw' Rw Fw L' Rw F U' Rw R' D Lw' B U2 B F2 D' Fw U' R' U2 B L U' L F Lw' Rw2 D Fw' U' Fw2 Rw Dw2 R' D2 Rw R D' Uw2
*2. *Rw' Fw Rw' Uw' Rw2 Uw Bw Uw2 Lw R2 D' Dw' Fw Lw2 B' U Bw2 L2 F2 Uw2 B U' B D Dw2 L2 Rw B2 Uw2 F2 Uw L2 F2 D2 Fw2 Dw R D Bw2 F' Lw R Uw2 B' D' L' Rw B' Uw F R Uw' Fw2 Uw Lw' Bw' Fw2 L' Fw' Uw2
*3. *Lw Rw' U' F D2 Lw' Rw2 Dw2 L Lw' B2 Bw' Fw F' D L Dw L Lw Rw Dw2 L' Rw2 Bw U' L Lw B L Dw Uw' R' Uw' Lw Fw Lw2 Rw' F' Dw2 B Lw R B2 Rw2 B F' R' Fw F2 D2 Uw2 Bw' Rw F2 Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Rw R' Bw
*4. *D2 L' U' B' R F' Lw Uw2 Fw L2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Fw Uw B' Dw' Bw U B2 L2 D Dw2 Uw' Lw' Dw2 U' Bw Fw2 D Dw' B' F2 L Fw2 Uw Rw B F Lw2 Uw' B2 Bw' Rw Bw F L2 R' Bw F2 Rw R Dw2 Uw2 F R Fw2 Lw D' U
*5. *U' Bw2 Rw' B2 Fw Uw Bw' F' Rw' Uw2 U Rw Uw2 Lw2 Fw D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw' U' L' Rw Bw Uw Bw2 Fw' U' Lw' Uw' Fw2 U2 R U F2 L' Lw' Rw D2 U2 B Bw Fw' F L2 Fw' Dw Lw F2 L2 Rw D2 Bw2 Fw F L Dw2 Fw' Dw' B2

*6x6x6
1. *2B' 3F R D 3F' 2L' 3U 2B2 F' 3U 2R 2F' 3R' U2 2F' R2 2B 2F2 2D2 3U B2 3R' 3U 2U' 3F' L' 3F 2D2 L2 2F2 2R 3U' 2F' L 3R R2 2U2 L' U2 3R2 2F' U2 B2 3F' U2 R' D F2 D 3U' 2U2 F 2U' 3F' 3U2 2F 2D 2U2 2L 3R' B 3F' 3U L' 3R' 2B' 2L' 2B D 2F
*2. *3R' B' U' 2R' 2U 2F' L R B 3U 2U 2L2 B 2L 2F 2L 2F' 2L2 2B' U2 2L 3F2 L2 3U U 3R B 3U2 3R2 D' 2D 3F' 2D 2F 2U2 U2 2F L2 R 3F 2D 2U2 F2 2U2 2L2 B' 2F F D' 2B' 2D B' 3F2 2D2 2R' F2 2D2 2B 2U' U2 B2 3F 2F' F' 2R 2F' 2R2 D' B' 2D2
*3. *3U 2R 2B2 2F2 3U2 3F L' 2R2 2D2 F2 2L' 3R' 2R' F2 2R2 3F2 D2 B 2L 2D' 2F2 2U B 3F2 L 2L' 2U2 2L2 2R D' U' 3F 2F2 L R' F2 2D' 3U B' L2 R2 F 3U2 L' 2L U 2B' F L' 2R R2 U' B' 2L 2R2 3U 2L 3U U2 B' 2D 3U 2L 3F L' 3R D' 2L 3R' 2B
*4. *D' 2U' F 3U 2R 3F 3R' 2R2 2D2 2B R2 2B U 2F U2 2B' D2 2U' R' F' L' U' 3F F' L' 2B' 2U' 3R R' 3U' 2R 2U' R' D 3F2 2D' 2U 2L2 2R R2 F 2L2 3U' L U' R2 D2 2U B' 2B L' 3R 2R 2B2 2R F L R 3F' F2 D' 2D2 2R U' F2 L 2L 3U 2U 2L2
*5. *2L' F 2D 2F' D U2 F' 2U' L' R2 2U' U2 3R R B' 3F F' 3R 2B2 2F F' 3U2 2B L2 2L 3R2 2R 3U' 2U 2F' 2L2 2B U2 2R' D 2R2 3F' U2 2B' L2 F2 D' L 2F' R' 3U2 2L2 3R2 2F L 2L2 2R 2B2 3R' D2 2B' 2R' D 2L2 3R F2 3R2 2D2 2U 2L' 2B' 2F' U B F

*7x7x7
1. *B 2B 2F' L' 2F R' F 2D L F 2R2 R2 3D F R2 3F 2L 3U 3B 2U' 3L' 3B 2D 3U' 2U' 3L2 3B' D' 3F' 2U 3R2 2R' 3U 2F' 3R 2D 3R' 2B2 3B 2U F' 3L2 D 2U 2L D 2R R 2D' 2U' U2 3F 2U' U F 3U2 3L' 2R 2F2 F 2U' U2 3F 3D 3L 2F2 F2 3L 2D2 3F' L2 2L' 3B2 L2 2L' 3L 3R2 3D2 3U' 2L' 2F R' D U B2 2B 3F F2 2U' 2B2 2F 3R 3U' 3F' F 2D' 2B2 2D 3F 2F
*2. *2B 2D 2F 2L' 3U U' 3L' D' B 2B 2F L' R2 2F' 3L F2 3U2 B 2D2 2B2 2D2 3D B' 2B' 3B2 3F' R2 U2 3R2 R' B 2F2 L2 D2 B2 L 3L 3D2 2F2 3D L' 3L' R2 F 2D 2U 2B L 3L2 2R 2F' L' R2 3D U 3L2 3R' R 3B 2F 3D' 3U2 2L2 2R R2 B' F L' 3R F2 D2 3R' 2B U L2 R2 D B' L2 3L2 2R' 2F' L' 2B' 3F2 2R' F2 2U 3B' 2F' 2U2 U B2 2D 3F' 2L' 2B R 2B' 3F2
*3. *2L 2R' 3B2 2D 3F2 3R' 2D' U' 3F2 3D' 3B2 2D' 3U2 U2 R' B' 2R' 2D2 B 3F' 2L' 3F2 R' 3F' L' 2L2 B2 D 3F' 3U F' 2U2 L' 3D 3L D2 2D2 L' 2R2 3D2 B2 2F' F 2D2 U R2 3B' 2U 2F' 2R2 D' 2U2 3F' R2 2B D' 3L' 2D 3U' B' F' L2 2U2 2B2 3B' U2 2L2 2R R B' 2F2 2U' 3R 3F' F2 3R F 2D' 3U2 F' D2 2D 2R2 2D2 2L' 2U2 3L B 2F' 2R' D 2B' F2 2D 2B' F D' 3D B 3B'
*4. *3R 2R' 3U 2U2 3L2 3R U' B2 3D' 3U' 2U' 2F' 3D2 2F2 2R2 2B 3U' U 2B2 2U 2L' B' D' 2B2 2F2 F' 2L2 3B' D 3L2 R2 2B2 D 2D L' 3L' 2R' 3U2 2L 3B' D2 F' 3D 3U' 2U2 3L D 3U' 2U' L2 2L' 3R2 2R 3B2 2R' 2U2 2L' 3F2 2L' 2B' L 3D U2 L 3U 2F' U2 3R' 3U2 2B2 3D2 3B' 2L2 U2 B2 3B' 3R 2F' D2 2D' F2 2U2 3L2 R' 2U2 3L 3U L' 3D' 2U 2B 3R 2F2 R' F2 2U' U2 3L 2R' 2F'
*5. *L' 3L B2 2B 3F' L' D2 R2 U2 B2 2D2 3D2 2U2 3F 3D 3B U 3L2 2D' 2U' 2F' L2 2R 2D 3R 2R' 2D2 3U 2F2 R2 2F2 2L B2 3B' 2F' F2 3L2 2B' D' 2D R 3D2 2R2 2D' 3D 3B' 3F2 2F 3L' 3U' 3L2 3F' 3L 2R2 2D 2U2 U 2L2 3R' 2U' 2F L' 2R 3F' D' 2D2 U' R 2U2 L' B' 2F2 3D' 3U2 B2 2R2 F2 D 3D' 3L 3F2 D2 2D' 2U' 2B2 2R' 2D U2 L2 2L 2R' 3U2 U2 3L2 3U' 2B' L 2L' 2D2 2L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R U2 F2 U F2 U F' U2 F U
*2. *F R' F R U2 R2 F' U' F2
*3. *F' U2 R2 U' F R U2 R F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F D2 L2 F R2 B' R2 F D2 B' F' L' B' R2 D2 B R2 U' R2 F
*2. *U' L2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U' L B D2 L F' D R' F L' B2
*3. *B D2 L U2 B U L2 D2 B' R2 U B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D B2 D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw B' R D B2 D R' U2 R' F D Rw2 Fw D2 L Rw' B Fw2 F' U2 Rw R' Fw' L' B2 L' B' F' L' R' F' Rw' Fw D' R2 B2 Fw2 D' F2 Rw
*2. *U2 Fw2 F' D U F2 R' U' L F2 L' B2 D2 U2 R2 F' L R2 U B' D' B' Uw' F' U2 B' Uw' L2 R' D Uw L' Fw' F2 Rw D2 B2 D F2 Uw2
*3. *Fw2 D' L F Rw' R2 B D2 B Fw F' D R D2 B' D' Fw L2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 B' R' Fw L Rw B' Rw D2 Rw2 R2 D2 Rw' Fw' L2 Rw2 F' L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Rw' Dw2 Lw2 Fw' Lw2 U Rw U' Fw' R Fw D2 Uw' R F2 D2 Bw R2 Bw2 Lw U B Uw2 L2 U B' F2 Rw R2 Uw2 F2 Dw R2 Bw Fw F2 Rw2 B2 Bw' Fw' F' Uw' F D Rw' R D' Uw2 Rw' Uw' Fw' L Lw R Uw2 L2 R' B2 Fw Dw'
*2. *Lw2 B F' U Lw F D2 Uw B' L Lw' Rw' Uw U2 B' Fw' Rw' D Rw2 Fw Lw' Rw' B D Dw' L F' U' B Uw' U R2 D Rw' R' D2 Dw' U' Bw D Uw U F2 D2 Rw2 R Bw' D' Rw D U B2 L' Lw' R Fw2 Dw Uw' Rw' F
*3. *B' Rw2 Dw Lw' Dw2 Rw2 F2 D' L U' Fw' R' U Rw2 Bw D Lw' Rw' F2 Lw Fw2 Dw B2 F2 Dw' Bw' D U2 B' Uw' Fw' R2 U Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 F' L2 Lw' Uw U' Fw Uw Rw Dw U Lw' Rw2 R2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U' Fw L2 D L Rw2 Fw2 D

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3F' L 2B L' R 2F 2L' 2U' U 3R B2 3F 2U B 2U' F2 2D B2 2B' L D 3F L2 R B 2B 2F F2 2D2 R 2D2 2L2 2D' 3U R' F 2L2 2R 2U' U' R' 3U' 2U2 3F' 2F' F2 3R' B2 2D F' 2D 2U L' 2L2 3R U 3R' 3F' R2 3F D2 U B2 2B U2 L R2 3U 2U2 U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3R2 2U 2B 2D' 3F2 2F' 3U2 L2 3B' 3F' D 2D 2U2 3R2 2U' 3F2 F' 2R 3F 2F D' 3D' U' R' D' 2D' 3U 2L2 2B 3F' F' D2 B2 2U2 U' 3L' 2R2 B L2 3R' 3B' D B' 3B 3R2 2R R2 2B F2 3U' 3F' 3D 3L 3B2 3D 2U 3L' 3B 2D 3L2 2F' R2 2F2 3L R 3D 3U 2U L B' 2F2 2L' 3R' U2 L2 3U2 B' 3F 3U' 2B2 3F F' U L U' 2F2 3U' 3F2 3U 3F 2R' R 3U' B 3D 2U2 L R' 2F F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F2 U F2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U F L F' U R F2 R2 D' B R'
*2. *D2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 R B2 D2 R' B D' U L B
*3. *F B' R2 L D2 R' F R' U' F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 B2
*4. *D' L2 U L2 R2 U L2 U' R2 D' B2 R' D2 F2 R' U' R' B2 F' L B'
*5. *F U' B2 R' U B' R L U R D2 R L2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 L' B2
*6. *B2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 F' D2 R' D R B' D' F' D' U
*7. *R U' F L B' R B2 D B' U R2 D B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D L2
*8. *F2 R L' D L U' F2 B2 D' R2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F'
*9. *U2 R B2 R' D2 B2 R D2 L2 F2 L' D' L' R D2 B D2 L B' D2 F'
*10. *L2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' U' F R' F2 L' F2 D2 F' U2
*11. *D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 F L D R B2 U2 B' D F2
*12. *U2 L2 D2 L R2 B2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 U' L' D' F' L' F2 L' U2 B'
*13. *B2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' L' D U' F' D' B' R2 D' L U2
*14. *B2 F2 D' L2 D U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R' D U2 F2 L' F L B' L2 F2
*15. *F' R D' L2 F U2 R F D' R U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R
*16. *F U2 R2 F' R2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B' F' U' F' L D' U' L R'
*17. *U R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U' L2 R2 F' U' L2 B F D B R' U B
*18. *B' R2 U' D B L' B R F' D B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 F2
*19. *D' R U2 R' F B' D L' D' L D2 F2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2
*20. *U2 L B' D' L U R2 U B U' B U2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 L2
*21. *U L2 B' R2 L2 B2 R' D L U' F2 R2 L2 D2 B R2 B U2 B R2 D2
*22. *D L U2 L' B' R' L U' L U2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 F U2
*23. *F' L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F D L B' D2 F' U' L2 B L' U'
*24. *D' F2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L D R2 F' R2 D2 R D' B
*25. *U L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D B2 D2 R' D' B' R' B L' D L' R2 F'
*26. *L2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 U' L' R2 U B2 F R F2 L'
*27. *B2 U R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 F' U' B' F2 L B D2 U2 L'
*28. *U L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 D L F' U B2 F' U' B D' L F'
*29. *U2 R' F2 R' D F B U2 R U B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 F2
*30. *R2 D2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F' D2 B R F D U B L' R' U2 L2 R2
*31. *U F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R B R2 B L F' D' R B' U2
*32. *B2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 R D' U B U' R2 F D R' F' U2
*33. *B2 D2 F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 B D' L F2 U2 B2 F'
*34. *B2 U' L2 U B2 D U L2 U' R' D B' D U B F2 R F2 R2 U2
*35. *R F' D2 B R L' F R2 U' F R2 D' R2 U2 D F2 R2 F2 D R2 L2
*36. *R' D B2 L' U B' R2 D B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 B2 D
*37. *F2 B' U' D' R2 F R2 L' F L2 U2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U2
*38. *F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 D' F2 R F' L' B' D' B' F L2 U' R2
*39. *U R L U R2 F2 U R L D F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 B U2
*40. *B2 L' D2 R D2 R2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 U' R B' L' B2 F2 U B' R'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B' U2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 F' D' B' U' B' U B' L' F D
*2. *L2 F L2 R2 D2 B L2 B' L2 B2 D' U' L' D' U R' B2 U' B2 F' U
*3. *U2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D B2 L2 F L D2 L' D F2 D2 L' F' R'
*4. *U L2 D' R2 U F2 D2 U L2 B2 U2 B R U B2 D' L' D' U2 R B
*5. *U2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F L' F2 U R2 U2 F D' F2 D2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' U' B2 U' B' U L2 R F D' B R2 B' U
*2. *B2 U B2 D R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U' F' L2 F2 D' B L2 U' F' L' F
*3. *D' B2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B F2 L' F2 D' R B' U L U
*4. *F2 U F2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' F' R2 U2 R B' F' U2 R' F'
*5. *D F2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 U' L U F' D' R2 B L R' D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B' R B' U2 F' U2 B2 L' F2 U' B2
*2. *U2 R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' D L F R U' L F L2
*3. *B' D2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 F D2 F D F2 D' L' F2 R F U' L'
*4. *F' D2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 B L2 F' U2 L F2 U B D' R' B2 F' U L2
*5. *R' D2 R F2 R' F2 R B2 L2 F2 L' B R U' L B D' F2 L U' B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *L2 B L2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' R' D' R2 U F D' R' B' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F U2 F U R2
*3. *R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 U' R B' L B' F U F2 L' R
*4. *Rw Uw2 U2 R Uw' U2 B' R2 U' B2 F L2 Uw2 R2 B L' R Fw Rw D Fw' Rw R Uw2 L Fw' D2 Uw' B U2 Fw2 D' Fw2 F' D B L R2 Uw U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F2 U2 F U' F' R F U2 R'
*3. *B2 D' L2 D' R2 U R2 D' L2 D' F' L' D R B L2 R' U' F' R2
*4. *F2 D Uw Rw' D' Uw2 U F R2 D R' Fw F2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 F' U2 L' B Fw F U' F Rw' R F' U2 Rw' Fw' L' Fw' D' Uw' L R U' Rw D Uw
*5. *B Uw2 B2 L2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 R' Dw Bw' Lw' F2 Rw Fw D2 F' L2 Uw2 B' Bw2 F Rw' D2 U2 Fw' F L2 D' Uw Rw' D' Dw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw F' Dw' U2 Lw R' U' B2 D' Fw' Lw2 Dw B Uw2 U L' Rw2 Fw2 D Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 D' F Lw R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5x + 6x6x6 Relay 
2 *F R2 F' R' F U' F R2 F
*3 *F' L2 R2 B R2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 F U' B D2 B2 R F D' L2 R' U'
*4 *Rw2 F2 D L B Uw Fw' Uw' U Rw2 D Uw2 L U' F B' Rw' F' Fw' R2 F U2 B' L2 Rw2 U L2 D2 U' L' R Rw D F' D2 Rw2 U Rw2 Fw2 R2
*5 *Rw2 L' R U D L Lw2 Bw2 D2 Fw Dw' U' F D2 Bw' B2 Rw' R F2 Dw' L' Lw' Bw B2 Uw' F' Rw B D' Rw2 Bw Fw2 F R' Bw L F' R' Uw2 Dw L' U' L' Uw' F B L2 Uw' D U Lw Bw D' B' R' Fw2 R2 D Dw2 U'
*6 *2R D L' 3U2 2D U2 B 3F' D2 2F2 2U2 3F' D' B U' 3U' 2L 3U' U 2D 2R 3U 2R 3U' U' 2R' 2U2 L' F2 2L' 2F2 L2 R' 2F' 2L' 2R' U 3R2 2L2 F' B R' F' R 3F2 2U' 3R' U' R 2L2 B L 2U U2 R' 2R' 3U U2 D2 R2 2B2 2F2 R 3R' B2 D2 F 2L2 B 2B2 2L U2 2L2 2F 3F' R 2U' 2B' B2 2R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5x + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay 
2. *F' U F' R2 U R' U R2 U2
*3. *D2 B F D2 L2 F' L2 F D2 U2 B L' F2 U' F' L2 R D R2 D2 B
*4. *U Rw' D2 L2 Uw Fw' Uw B' Uw L B Rw' U' D B2 L U' Rw Uw' U2 F2 Fw' Uw' D2 L' Uw2 R' F Uw2 R F' Uw2 B2 F' Uw' L' U2 R' Fw Rw2
*5. *L Bw D' Uw2 Lw' F' U Dw2 Fw' Rw' Uw Dw2 Lw R Uw Bw2 Uw' Fw' R B2 Uw Dw2 B2 R' U' Dw' Uw Bw B2 Lw2 R2 U2 Uw Rw Bw' F2 Fw U B2 Lw2 Dw' Lw2 U' Dw' D F L Uw' R' Rw L Lw2 Bw' Dw' U B' Rw2 Fw2 Dw' F2
*6. *3F2 B 2L 2U2 F2 2D 2F' D 2F L' 2U2 2L' 2B' 2R' 2L2 2U 2D B' 2U2 B D' R2 F 2L2 2F' 3F' 3U2 2D' L2 2F2 3F R' U 2U2 3U2 F' U' 2L2 U2 L 2F D 3R' 3F F' D' L' F' 3R' 2R2 B' D' R 2D2 L 2L2 3U 2L' 2R D2 2D' 2F' L2 3F2 2D D U 3U R' 2L B2 F' R 2F D R 2D 2R2 L 2U2
*7. *2L2 3R 2B 2U' B' 2L2 2D2 R D2 2R' F 3F2 L U 2D' B' D 3D' 3R' 3F 3L F 3F2 2R D' F2 2B' 3L 2D2 U2 3B2 U 3D F 2U 3R' B2 2U 3F 3D 2L2 3D2 3F2 D2 3B 3R2 R' 3F2 3D 2U2 2F 3U2 B' L' D2 2F' 3U2 L 2U U2 B F 2F2 3R' F 3U L2 3B' 3D 2L' 2R2 2U L F' D2 3B2 3L' D 3R D' 3R L 2R' 2L' 2U2 F2 2R' D F' 3L2 2B' 3U' D' F' L' 3L 2F' 3L' 2U 2L2

*Mini Guildford 
2. *R2 F2 R' U2 F R U' F2 U2
*3. *U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D2 R D U' R F' R2 U' B' D2 U'
*4. *Uw2 Fw' L2 U2 Rw' R' Fw F R' Fw2 L' D' F2 B2 U F' Uw D' Fw' D R2 L Uw2 B2 U B Fw D B' R Rw L2 D Uw2 Rw' Uw2 F Rw' Fw2 Rw
*5. *Bw' F Dw' F U' Fw' L' D' U2 B2 Rw2 Bw L2 Uw' Rw' Dw Bw2 L U2 Fw' U' Uw2 Bw F Fw' Lw2 Rw D2 U' Rw D Dw' Lw' L' F B D U2 Fw' U2 Uw' B Uw' Dw' U2 B D' L' Uw Rw F Uw R' F' Dw Uw F2 Bw2 R' Bw'
*OH. *B2 L2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' B D U2 B' R D U2 R' U
*Clock. *UR4- DR2+ DL5+ UL2- U5+ R4- D6+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U4- R3- D3+ L0+ ALL5- DR UL
*Megaminx. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyraminx. *B' L' U B R' L' U B' l' r' u
*Skewb. *U R L B' L R' B L' R'
*Square-1. * (-2, 3) / (5, -4) / (4, -2) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (2, -1) / (2, 0)

*Clock
1.* UR5+ DR4- DL1- UL5- U2- R3- D3- L5+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R1+ D5+ L2+ ALL5+ DL UL
*2.* UR1+ DR3- DL2+ UL3+ U4+ R1+ D4- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R1+ D2- L6+ ALL5+ DL UL
*3.* UR4- DR3- DL2- UL3- U5+ R2+ D2+ L2+ ALL5- y2 U6+ R5- D3+ L3- ALL3- UR
*4.* UR5- DR2- DL6+ UL3+ U5+ R1- D4- L3- ALL4+ y2 U1+ R2+ D4- L5- ALL4+ UR DR DL UL
*5.* UR0+ DR2+ DL5- UL4+ U3+ R3+ D3- L0+ ALL5- y2 U5- R1+ D5+ L5- ALL3+ DR


*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *B L R U B' U R L' l' r' b u'
*2. *B U L' B' L' R' B l b u
*3. *R' B' U B U R' L' U' r u'
*4. *R' U' R U' B R' U' R r
*5. *R B' U R' L U' B' l' b u'

*Square-1
1. *(-3, -4) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (4, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, -3) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -2)
*3. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -1)
*4. *(1, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, 2) / (-4, 5)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, 5) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 2) / (-2, 2) / (-5, -1)

*Skewb
1. *L U L' R' D R' L U' R' D' U'
*2. *L' R' L' U L' U D R' U' D' U'
*3. *D' L' R L' D L U' L' R' D' U'
*4. *U' L' D L' D' L' D' R U' D' U'
*5. *U D' U' D R' D' L U' D' U'

*Kilominx 
1. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*5. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 21, 2017)

*Skewb: *(5.98), 8.85, 6.93, 10.06, (15.31) = *8.62
2x2*: 6.24, (5.77), 6.12, (7.34), 6.10 = *6.16
Square one: *(44.64), 36.29, 36.44, 36.66, (30.66) = *36.46
3x3*: 23.44, (20.74), (27.69), 25.58, 21.62 = *23.55
OH: *45.17, 44.49, (49.08), 45.03, (40.74) = *44.90
Feet*: 2:59.12, (2:07.11), 4:17.91, (5:38.26), 2:34.51 = *3:16.94
Pyraminx*: 18.04, (11.18), (41.22), 14.57, 16.69 = *16.44
MBLD: 3/5 (41:29.71)
2-4 Relay: 2:17.51
3BLD: *3:27.14, DNF, DNF =* 3:27.14
FMC: 35*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



F2 U B U2 R' U2 R L' U R B U' R L' B2 L R' U' B2 U R' F' L F' L' F2 R B' U B U2 F U F' L2

F2 U B U2 R' U2 R2 // 222 (7/7)
L' R' U R B' * // 223 (4/11)

Switch to inverse:
L2 F U F' // F2L -1 (4/15)
U2 B' U' B // F2L (4/19)
R' F2 L F L' F R U' // L3E (8/27)

Insert at *:
B2 U' R L' B2 L R' U' B2 (8/35)


----------



## h2f (Feb 21, 2017)

*2x2: *7.05, (7.40), 6.70, (4.76), 6.20 *= 6.65
3x3: *(15.05), 17.61, (18.08), 16.38, 16.67* = 16.89
OH: *(27.08), 37.96, 30.78, (44.08), 30.76 = *33.17
2bld: *27.75, DNF, DNF = *27.75
3bld: *DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF
FM: 34
*


Spoiler



z2 B2 D F' R D' R L2* F' R L' D2 //2x2x3
U' R' U R'** //EO
U2 B U B' U2 F' U2 F //ab6c

*L2 F R F' L2 F R' F' (-3)
**R B L' B' R' B L B' (-2)

solution: z2 B2 D F' R D' R F R F' L2 F R' F2 R L' D2 U' R' U B L' B' R' B L B' U2 B U B' U2 F' U2 F


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 21, 2017)

2x2 : (4.87), 5.08, (5.80), 4.98, 5.38 = 5.15
3x3 : (12.29), 13.87, (17.31), 14.60, 15.19 = 14.55
4x4 : (46.92), 47.48, (1:00.77), 54.10, 53.50 = 51.69
5x5 : (1:51.60), (1:36.02), 1:37.22,1:39.40, 1:37.06 = 1:37.89
6x6 : 2:53.75, 2:51.59, (2:56.20), (2:44.12), 2:54.18 = 2:53.17
7x7 : (3:48.18), (4:27.16), 4:03.61,4:11.18, 4:01.75 = 4:05.51
2 BLD : 1:04.45, DNF, 44.52 = 44.52
3 BLD : 2:57.62, 2:28.73, 2:54.42 = 2:28.73
4 BLD : 18:17.37,
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : (46.32), 39.78, 39.04, 39.70, (30.08) = 39.51
MTS : (43.35), 51.79, 49.01, 46.34, (57.16) = 49.05
2-4 relay : 1:17.50
2-5 relay : 3:15.65
2-6 relay : 6:23.40
2-7 relay : 9:43.22
Mini Guildford : 6:36.07
Clock : 22.87, (23.99), 22.49, 17.75, (16.86) = 21.04
Megaminx : 1:35.02, 1:33.67, (1:44.13), (1:24.09), 1:32.87 = 1:33.85
Pyraminx : 4.53, (5.70), (3.80), 4.39, 5.38 = 4.77
Square-1 : 24.58, (29.40), (20.80), 24.04, 24.86 = 24.49
Skewb : (9.34), 6.28, 6.07, (5.33), 9.08 = 7.14
Kilominx : 51.06, (43.14), (59.13), 43.28, 48.90 = 47.75


----------



## Torch (Feb 21, 2017)

2x2: 4.19, 10.98, 3.29, 3.82, 3.48 = 3.83
3x3: 10.40, 15.34, 10.87, 11.47, 11.06 = 11.13
4x4: 50.52, 52.20, 53.01, 42.82, 42.06 = 48.52
5x5: 1:19.44, 1:21.28, 1:34.61, 1:30.77, 1:24.90 = 1:25.65
6x6: 2:40.49, 2:53.45, 2:46.73, 2:44.43, 2:41.49 = 2:44.22
2BLD: 23.80, 20.18, DNF = 20.18
3BLD: 1:14.51, 56.85, DNF = 56.85
OH: 22.57, 24.04, 17.25, 25.38, 21.62 = 22.75
MTS: 35.12, 33.51, 40.81, 47.44, 33.31 = 36.48
Feet: 28.56, 41.55, 32.48, 34.77, 1:01.66 = 36.27
FMC: 29


Spoiler: Solution



B2 U F U R//2x2x2
(L' B2 D F L' F' D L)//F2L-1
(B2 L B' R L' D' R' B2 R D R' B)//L3C

Skeleton: B2 U F [1] U R B' R D' R' B2 R D L R' B L' B2 L' D' F L F' D' B2 L

[1]: [R D' R', U]

Solution: B2 U F R D' R' U R D B' R D' R' B2 R D L R' B L' B2 L' D' F L F' D' B2 L (29)


2-4 Relay: 1:05.70
2-5 Relay: 2:51.62
2-6 Relay: 5:16.03
2-7 Relay: 9:10.68
Mini Guildford: 5:51.95
Clock: 19.30, 18.15, 17.38, 12.91, 19.02 = 18.18
Kilo: 37.32, 28.89, 36.31, 23.00, 29.76 = 31.66
Mega: 1:28.37, 1:26.02, 1:20.66, 1:23.55, 1:29.70 = 1:25.99
Pyra: 5.73, 5.10, 3.33, 4.11, 3.26 = 4.18
SQ-1: 36.77, 30.15, 39.63, 23.27, 26.75 = 31.22
Skewb: 7.31, 7.84, 9.83, 7.03, 6.32 = 7.39


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 21, 2017)

*Square-1*: 1:52.05, (1:17.10), 1:36.24, 1:21.27+, (2:18.38) = *1:36.53

2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *24:48.21*; 24.57, 43.52, 2:09.97, 3:01.18, 6:35.23, 11:53.71 - Good 5x5, 2-4 my hands were thinking it was the first WC I did, a year ago this week.

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *12:49.03*; 11.59, 45.22, 1:44.88, 3:40.47, 6:26.85

*4x4x4*: (2:10.61), 2:06.71, (1:48.64), 2:00.16, 1:59.58 = *2:02.15 *In a fit of nostalgia I brought out my first 4x4 for this average. I gained over a minute in the last year regardless of the cube, but I'm glad I switched.


----------



## arbivara (Feb 21, 2017)

2x2x2: 9.43 (7.11) 7.94 9.31 (11.45) = *8.89* // ok, I guess
3x3x3: 24.12 (32.59) 25.94 28.72 (23.96) = *26.26* // great! 
4x4x4: (DNF) (3:31.87) 3:44.30 4:31.32 3:34.39 = *3:56.67* // Had to answer the phone mid 1st solve
5x5x5: (10:37.62) 8:23.93 (8:22.37) 9:08.96 9:22.09 = *8:58.33* // meh
2BLD: (DNF) (DNF) 2:11.09 = *2:11.09* // trying to learn 3BLD. My stupid hands keep mixing up corner and edges algorithms while my eyes are shut...
OH: 1:01.51 1:30.88 (1:36.44) 1:09.25 (53.36) = *1:13.88* // right handed
WF: (5:25.48) 4:43.23 4:31.43 (3:19.58) 4:00.22 = *4:24.96* // meh(2)
FM:* 29* // Full solution in spoiler bellow
Clock: 28.42 (31.71) (25.97) 30.06 31.48 = *29.99* // meh(3)



Spoiler: FMC



@R D' B' L' // EO + PAIR
U2 F2 U2 // 1X2X2 + 2 PAIRS
R2 // 1X2X2 + 1X2X2
B2 // 2X2X2 + 1X2X2
F' U' // 2X2X2 + 1X2X3
R2* F' // F2L-1
U2 B U B' U' // AB4C
insertions:
* - D' F' U' F D F' U F // solves 1 corner
@ - F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 R' // solves remaining corners


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2017)

Matthew Cubermann said:


> Just saving my place


Already in 2009 that was deemed bad behavior. It contains no value for others to read.
So at least do a 2x2 or something .


----------



## G2013 (Feb 21, 2017)

2x2x2 2.85 ao5
1. 3.06
2. 3.78
3. 2.79
4. 2.69
5. 2.56

3x3x3 11.28 ao5
1. 10.00 sub10 fail xd
2. 10.37
3. 12.50
4. 11.94
5. 11.53

4x4x4 45.97 bad ao5
1. 43.19
2. 46.38
3. 45.15
4. 46.39
5. 46.42

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. DNF(15.93)
2. DNF(31.61)
3. 10.24[7.89] cool

3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. 46.84[16.22]
2. 47.90[16.82]
3. DNF(53.26)

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded 1/6 in 15:11.59[8:29] I suckysuck

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay 56.70
2. sub1!
3. ~10
4. ~45
daheck 2x2 solve

PyraMinx 6.47 ao5
1. 7.98 (1flip fail xD)
2. 6.63
3. 5.75
4. 3.99 oh cool
5. 7.03 another fail XD

4x4x4 Blindfolded DNF single
1. DNF(6:56) by quite many wings xD
2. DNF(5:58) by 3 wings lol
3. DNF(4:51), didn't undo a R turn somewhere; 3c 6w off

3x3x3 Fewest Moves, 33 moves


Spoiler



3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. L2 B L2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' R' D' R2 U F D' R' B' U'
(U B R D F' U' R2 D R L B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 B' L2)

B2 R U B U //2x2x2
(D2) //Pair
L2 B D' B2 //Pseudo 2x2x3 Premove B'
(B) //Premove
(B D B') //2x2x1
(L D' L' D2 L B D B') //Pair + EO
(D' L' D2 L D') //L3C

Skeleton: B2 R U B U L2 B D' B2 D L' D2 L D B D' B' L' D2 L D L' B D' B2 D2 (26) + U F' U' B2 U F U' B2 = 34 backup solve

Insertion:
B2 R (R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F') U B U L2 B D' B2 D L' D2 L D B D' B' L' D2 L D L' B D' B2 D2 26+8-1=33 (optimal)

Final solution: B2 R' F L2 F' R2 F L2 F' U B U L2 B D' B2 D L' D2 L D B D' B' L' D2 L D L' B D' B2 D2 (33)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 22, 2017)

3x3: 12.89, (10.62), 10.96, (14.32), 12.64 = 12.16
2x2: (2.73), (34.39), 3.78, 4.65, 3.69 = 4.04
4x4: (44.97), 45.48, (45.65), 45.23, 45.51 = 45.51
Pyra: 5.90, 3.45, , (7.31), (3.40), 4.22 = 4.53
Clock: 8.99, 8.18, (DNF), 7.21, (6.96) = 8.13
Skewb: 8.92, 8.95, (5.69), (15.41), 6.92 = 8.26
Squan: 23.79, (35.96), 21.35, 23.14, (17.97) = 22.76
2-4: 1:08.54
2x2 BLD: DNF, 17,11, 16.48 = 16.48
Kilominx: 21, 18.66, 23.29, (17.67), (24.11) = 20.98
FMC: DNF


Spoiler:  15 Move F2L-1



U2 F' U' F R' B' R2 F2 D
D2 L2 F D' F' L2 D2


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 22, 2017)

3x3: 13.469, 12.461, 14.957, 12.948, 11.584 = 12.959
4x4: 46.545, 44.782, 53.650, 49.946, 52.260 = 49.584
5x5: 1:41.712, 1:42.909, 1:49.383, 1:27.041, 1:35.189 = 1:39.937
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:08.745, DNF = 1:08.745
3x3 MBLD: 12/15 58:09


----------



## Lili Martin (Feb 22, 2017)

2x2 : 9.83, 11.50, (7.36), (14.63), 12.78 = 11.37
3x3 : 40.15, (41.97), 30.56, 38.74, (25.92) = 36.48
4x4 : 2:37.30, 2:39.44, (2:04.08), (3:05.13), 2:33.78 = 2:36.84
5x5 :
relay 2-4 : 2:52.02
relay 2-5 :


----------



## muchacho (Feb 22, 2017)

*3x3*: (17.74), 21.02, (28.62), 19.87, 19.43 = *20.11
Kilominx*: 1:00.82, (56.69), 59.85, (1:11.45), 1:07.59 = *1:02.75*


----------



## Thecuberrr (Feb 22, 2017)

2x2: (3.86), 5.88, 4.29, (6.95), 4.29 = 4.82
3x3: (12.28), 13.31, 12.65, (20.80), 15.99 = 13.99
4x4: 1:08.58, (1:11.59), 1:05.67, 1:09.33, (59.28) = 1:07.87
3x3 OH: 39.52, 41.61, 41.73, (42.04), (33.64) = 40.95
Pyra: 9.57, (16.55), 11.22, 8.07, (6.52) = 9.62
Square-1: (35.16), 22.05, 26.47, 26.23, (17.13) = 24.92
Skewb: (22.08), 16.76, 19.70, (10.38), 20.54 = 19.00
2-4 Relay: 1:40.54


----------



## Luminosus (Feb 22, 2017)

2×2
avg of 5: 2.87
Time List:
1. (1.43) 
2. (3.46) 
3. 3.09 
4. 3.21
5. 2.29


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 22, 2017)

2x2: (2.897) 4.435 (5.677) 4.822 3.284 = 4.180 average
3x3: 14.501 17.589 16.327 (20.683) (13.915) = 16.139 average
4x4: (53.767) 1:07.114 1:01.487 1:03.792 (1:10.140) = 1:04.131 average
5x5: (2:27.360) (1:47.149) 1:59.613 1:57.867 1:58.163 = 1:58.548 average
6x6: (3:42.037) 3:56.986 3:56.353 (4:15.336) 3:52.419 = 3:55.252 average
7x7:
3x3 OH: (23.781) 24.615 (32.372) 28.142 25.251 = 26.003 average
3x3 WF: 59.835 1:02.699 (57.105) 59.586 (1:03.123) = 1:00.707 average
3BLD: 5:22.913 6:00.688 5:12.692 = 5:12.692 (5:32.098 mean)
3x3 MTS:
MBLD: 2/2 [11:04.594]
2BLD: 48.714 55.800 48.457 = 48.457 (50.99 mean)
Pyraminx: 5.956 4.348 (8.937) (3.056) 5.030 = 5.111 average
Skewb: 7.105 (7.508) (4.281) 6.734 6.391 = 6.743 average
Megaminx: 1:48.099 1:43.564 (1:57.993) 1:43.791 (1:29.611) = 1:45.151 average
Square-1: 47.898 (21.975) 44.868 (48.521) 39.629 = 44.132 average
2-4: 1:27.570
2-5: 3:41.054
2-6: 8:43.188
2-7: 15:58.544
Mini Guildford: 7:58.882

FMC: 56


Spoiler: FMC Solution



Cross: L' F' U' F' R B2 U2
F2L1: R B2 R' B2 U B' U'
F2L2: L B2 L'
F2L 3: B2 R B' R' B R B' R'
F2L4: B2 R' B R B2 R' B2 R
OLL: U B R B' R' U'
PLL: R2 B R B' R' B U R D' R D R U' R'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 22, 2017)

2x2: 5.26, 5.01, (5.83), 4.62, (3.90) = 4.96
3x3: 15.15, 11.45, (15.19), 12.21, (11.10) = 12.94 // Very good.
4x4: (58.24), (45.75), 48.59, 52.83, 50.96 = 50.79 // Really good solves
5x5: 1:46.70, 1:43.88, 1:41.10, (1:40.43), (1:49.74) = 1:43.89 
6x6: 3:17.92, (3:06.06), (3:32.27), 3:06.08, 3:19.43 = 3:14.48 // good
7x7: 5:01.63, (4:46.49), 5:15.88, 5:09.63, (5:21.42) = 5:09.05 // bad
OH: (37.48), 38.15, 47.27, 51.21, (1:00.31) = 45.54 // Derailed at the end
2BLD: 57.39, DNF, 1:08.17 = 57.39
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Kilominx: 59.16, (1:04.49), 49.98, 1:00.92, (49.35) = 56.69
Megaminx: (1:41.40), 1:54.27, 1:55.03, 1:44.07, (1:57.63) = 1:51.12
Pyraminx: 10.77, (12.15), 7.36, (5.10), 9.66 = 9.26
Skewb: (11.70), (5.18), 7.99, 9.13, 9.17 = 8.76
Square-1: 52.40, 41.32, (37.75), (56.04), 42.18 = 45.30 // Rusty
2-4: DNF // lol the 2x2 scramble was silly and I forgot it was a relay so I stopped the timer
2-5: 3:07.87
2-6: 6:15.92


----------



## Sir Cube-a-lot (Feb 22, 2017)

2x2: 5.35, 4.31, (4.20), (5.85), 4.93 = 4.86
3x3: 15.26, (15.69), (13.75), 14.55, 14.19 = 14.67
Pyra: 13.98, 11.14, (17.21), 9.07, (7.54) = 11.40
Skewb: 7.76, (8.80), 7.71, (6.26), 8.20 = 7.89


----------



## NizzyGG (Feb 22, 2017)

2x2 - (5.16), 2.52, 1.83, (1.68), 1.88 = 2.08
3x3 - (23.12), 18.61, (17.91), 20.26, 20.39 = 19.76 (Really Increasing My Look-Ahead.)
2BLD - DNF, 15.47, 9.01 (Wow I suck at 2BLD, also solve #3 was extremely stupid.)
3x3WF - 1:28.90, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, (Foot Cramp Mid 2nd Solve, I stopped.)


----------



## thecubingmagician (Feb 23, 2017)

3x3x3 1. 23.51 2. (25.55) 3. 25.53 4. 24.72 5. (22.73) AVG= 24.58


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Feb 23, 2017)

2x2: 3.72 5.57 3.94 5.92 3.93
Ao5: 4,48

3x3: 15.089 16.36 14.07 16.75 15.05
Ao5: 15.49

2BLD: 17.858 22.44 13.58
Mo3: 17,86

3BLD: 1:21.12 1:07.12 DNF(54.64)
Best:1:07.12

234 relay:
1:49.263

5x5:
1. 3:14.046
2. 2:44.506
3. 2:50.467
4. 3:13.445
5. 3:14.864
Ao5:3:05.986

Pyra:
1. 15.717+
2. 11.77
3. (16.23)
4. (6.35)
5. 8.04
Ao5: 11.84

2345 relay:
4:28.52

3x3 OH:
1. (26.77)
2. 33.45
3. 35.65
4. (45.39)
5. 31.82+
Ao5: 32.97

Skewb:
1. 13.20
2. (8.94)
3. 15.04
4. 11.78
5. (15.67)
Ao5: 13.34

4BLD:
1. 6:11.219
2.DNF(6:25.597)
3.DNF(6:47.153)
Best: 6:11.219


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 23, 2017)

*2x2 = 5.59*
1. 5.37 
2. 4.71 
3. 6.68 
4. (4.21) 
5. (7.26) 

*3x3 = 19.32*
1. (14.84) 
2. 19.01 
3. 19.73 
4. 19.20 
5. (20.00) 

*3x3OH = 46.10*
1. 47.07 
2. 48.07 
3. 43.14 
4. (52.51) 
5. (32.05) 
*
Pyraminx = 7.72*
1. 8.09 
2. (6.89) 
3. (9.09) 
4. 7.87 
5. 7.19 

*Skewb = 19.10*
1. 16.84 
2. (26.00) 
3. (13.12) 
4. 18.68 
5. 21.77 

Great times this week!


----------



## Xenon (Jack) (Feb 23, 2017)

3x3 - 35.02, 36.99, 40.43, 49.01 40.18 = 40.32
(quite happy with the first two solves as my best is 30.42, any mid 30 is good for me)


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 24, 2017)

Megaminx: (1:12.55), (1:33.04), 1:28.61, 1:31.53, 1:29.81 = 1:29.99
5x5x5: (2:04.21), 2:34.99, 2:32.48, (2:40.00), 2:23.46 = 2:30.31
3x3x3: 16.75, (11.76), 13.77, 13.15, (16.94) = 14.56
3x3x3 One Handed: 21.13, 23.44, 21.75, (21.08), (24.70) = 22.11
3x3x3 With Feet: (52.03), 53.13, 57.25, (1:04.50), 59.06 = 56.41
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 46


Spoiler: Solution



z2 y B U' R' F L R2 D U2 L2 U L U2 L U' R U R' L U' L' U2 R U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' L U' R U L' U R2 U F B' R2 F' B U R2 = 46

z2 y // Orient -0
B U' R' F L R2 D // EOLine -7
U2 L2 U L U2 L // LF Block -6
U' R U R' L U' L' // LB Block -7
U2 R U R U2 R' U2 R // RF Block -8
U2 R' U' L U' R U L' // RB Block + Cancellation into COLL -8
U R2 U F B' R2 F' B U R2 // EPLL -10
46


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 24, 2017)

*2x2: *1.95, 1.77, (1.59), (3.52), 1.77 = *1.83
3x3: *9.86, 10.00, 8.89, (10.12), (8.56) = *9.58
4x4: *(34.92), 38.95, 42.06, (DNF), 37.23 = *39.41
5x5: *(1:20.48), 1:22.71, 1:22.57, (1:34.88), 1:22.93 = *1:22.74
6x6: *(3:25.60), (4:23.04), 3:38.45, 3:52.67, 3:41.98 = *3:44.35
2BLD: *DNF, 18.79, 7.93 = *7.93
OH: *16.66, 20.42, (21.79), 17.70, (15.80) = *18.26
Megaminx: *(1:10.06), 58.36, 52.80, 1:01.42, (51.08) = *57.53
Pyraminx: *(5.98), 5.17, 4.78, 4.66, (3.53) = *4.87
Skewb: *3.45, (5.02), 4.20, 4.59, (2.75) = *4.08
Square-1: *(24.56), 20.51, 22.78, 20.99, (20.02) = *21.43*


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 24, 2017)

*3x3: 52.43*
1. (41.05) 
2. 55.32 
3. 47.31 
4. 54.64 
5. (56.08)

*2x2: 14.14*
1. 13.40 
2. (13.24) 
3. 13.26 
4. (16.74) 
5. 15.74


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Feb 24, 2017)

*3x3 (19.02 Average)*
19.20
19.45
(25.52)
(17.03)
18.43
*2x2 (8.623 Average)*
7.37
8.90
(5.85)
9.26
(9.48)


----------



## Agguzi (Feb 25, 2017)

2x2: 7.076, (5.672), (7.097), 5.008, 5.092 = 5.946

3x3: 16.777, (20.830), (12.798), 19.610, 15.074 = 17.153

4x4: (2:43.742), 2:38.469, 2:30.415, (2:08.455), 2:35.087 = 2:34.657

Pyraminx: (26.474), 18.475, (11.161), 11.949, 16.660 = 15.694

2-3-4 relay: 1:43.002

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Persson (Feb 25, 2017)

Agguzi said:


> 2x2: 7.076, (5.672), (7.097), 5.008, 5.092 = 5.946
> 
> 3x3: 16.777, (20.830), (12.798), 19.610, 15.074 = 17.153
> 
> ...



Could the 2-4 relay time be a typo? Seems like 2:43.002 would be more likely considering the times for the individual Ao5's, unless you got really lucky and did the 4x4 in about 1:20. My apologies if I come across as acusing, not my intention. 

//cheers


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Feb 26, 2017)

*3x3: *13.46, (11.90), (14.64), 13.28, 13.46 =* 13.40

4x4:* 1:04.91, 57.24, (1:08.48), 58.17, (53.98) = *1:00.11

5x5:* (3:25.72), 3:03.97, 3:13.46+, (2:57.88), 3:02.47 = *3:06.63

6x6:* 5:12.76, 5:14.02, (5:04.60), 5:34.07, (5:39.99) = *5:20.28*
*
Megaminx: *(1:23.03), 1:31.12, (1:43.19), 1:29.35, 1:27.30 =* 1:29.26*


----------



## Agguzi (Feb 26, 2017)

Jon Persson said:


> Could the 2-4 relay time be a typo? Seems like 2:43.002 would be more likely considering the times for the individual Ao5's, unless you got really lucky and did the 4x4 in about 1:20. My apologies if I come across as acusing, not my intention.
> 
> //cheers


Was lucky that I didn't get any parity errors and PLL skip was a bonus


----------



## GSahu (Feb 26, 2017)

*3X3 :* (11.14), 14.62, (17.89), 15.95, 14.11 *= 14.89 Average
3X3OH :* 39.21, 34.67, (41.72), 36.06, (28.65) *= 36.65 Average*


----------



## OJ Cubing (Feb 26, 2017)

2x2: 5.81, 5.83, (5.01), 6.07, (6.44) = 5.90
3x3: 17.22, (13.32), (20.31), 16.54, 17.50 = 17.09
4x4: 1:23.03, (1:26.51), (1:18.94), 1:21.36, 1:20.31 = 1:21.57
5x5: (3:35.58), 2:46.13, (2:36.94), 2:48.44, 3:02.37 = 2:52.31
6x6: 7:45.50, 8:19.15, 7:49.25, (7:28.99 PB), (8:30.371) = 7:57.97

2BLD: 41.87, 1:11.26, 1:09.26 (Never done 2BLD before lol)
3BLD: 2:22.15, 2:34.61, 2:40.51 (= 2:32.42 Mo3)
mBLD: 5/5 in 31:38.964 (PB Time)

3x3 MTS: (3:09.69), 2:08.48, 2:17.39, (2:01.35), 2:08.46 = 2:11.44 (Again, first time)
3x3 OH: 54.07, (56.01), 53.68, (35.46), 36.99 = 48.25

2-4 Relay: 1:57.91
2-5 Relay: 5:23.07

Megaminx: 3:30.78, (3:38.55), 3:36.13, 3:19.66, (2:40.62 PB) = 3:28.86
Pyraminx: (16.95), 15.75, 11.86, 11.30, (11.22) = 12.97
Square-1: (57.49), 43.51, 42.31, 56.18, (35.39) = 47.33
Skewb: 9.75, 13.90, 14.89, (8.65), (15.56) = 12.85
Kilominx: 1:28.31, 1:23.18, (1:12.33), 1:26.33, (1:54.34) = 1:25.94


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 27, 2017)

Square-1: (24.78), 10.68, 10.79, 18.38, (10.00) = 13.28

amazing

wow

i love counting eighteens


----------



## Jon Persson (Feb 27, 2017)

2x2: (8.517), 9.021, (12.255), 10.554, 10.005= 9.859

3x3: (27.956), 26.755, 26.805, 25.523, (22.322)= 26.361

4x4: 1:40.697, 1:48.146, (1:36.579), 1:59.648, (2:09:413)= 1:49.496

5x5: 4:21.426, 4:07.038, (4:27.976), (3:36.201), 4:27.076=4:18.747

2-4 Relay: 2:41.534

2-5 Relay: 6:53.973


----------



## Berd (Feb 27, 2017)

3BLD: 1:29.64, DNF(1:50.71), 1:29.91 = 1:29.64


----------



## RyuKagamine (Feb 27, 2017)

Clock: 17.88 17.73 (15.26) (22.91) 16.84 =17.48


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 27, 2017)

2-6: 15:57


----------



## Alea (Feb 27, 2017)

*2x2:* 8.80, (10.31), (5.47), 7.43, 6.54=> *7.60
3x3:* (21.19), 20.00, 19.54, 20.76, (17.59)=>*20.10*


----------



## EmperorZant (Feb 27, 2017)

2x2 - *6.55* Average: (5.17), 7.16, 5.97, 6.53, (11.64)
3x3 - *14.64* Average: 15.54, 14.21, (16.11), 14.16, (13.10)
4x4 - *1:08.19* Average: (1:00.23), 1:04.20, 1:15.62, 1:04.75, (1:16.54)
5x5 - *2:26.56* Average: (2:07.72), 2:31.70, 2:26.76, 2:21.22, (2:38.15)
6x6 - *5:18.99* Average: (5:04.70), (5:39.45), 5:18.50, 5:32.99, 5:05.49
3x3 OH - *24.35* Average: 26.13, (27.90), 26.47, (18.84), 20.44
3x3 MTS - *1:12.03* Average: (1:03.06), 1:17.04, (1:38.09), 1:14.87, 1:04.19
2-4 Relay - *1:31.62*
2-5 Relay - *3:51.09*
2-6 Relay - *9:31.56*
Pyraminx - *17.56* Average: (11.63), 23.41, (25.14), 14.45, 14.82
Skewb - *35.25* Average: 39.04, 33.64, (27.00), (39.85), 33.07


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 27, 2017)

*FMC:* 34 moves


Spoiler



Solution: U' F D B' R' F L2 F D L D U L U' R2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D' L' B' L2 B D L F L' F' D' L'

U' F D B' R'//2x2x2
F L2 F D L D2 //pseudo2x2x3
D' U L U' * D F2 D' //f2l-1
L' B' L2 B D L F L' F' D' L' //all but 3 corners

insertion: * R2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 D' (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## sqAree (Feb 27, 2017)

*2x2:* (4.91), (3.77), 4.44, 4.82, 4.67 = *4.65
3x3:* 15.77, (16.64), 16.15, 15.11, (13.82) = *15.68
4x4:* 1:17.28, 1:14.21, (1:08.25), (DNF(1:04.63)), 1:17.09 = *1:16.20* //fml, hidden parity >.<
*5x5:* 2:38.49, (3:09.15), 2:50.72, (2:38.41), 2:46.62 = *2:45.28
2BLD:* 46.26, 1:14.36, 1:04.75 = *46.26
3BLD:* DNF(2:28.52), DNF(2:22.69), DNF(3:41.55) = *DNF
OH:* (19.50), 21.32, (25.52), 19.90, 23.88 = *21.71
MTS:* (DNF(1:28.43)), 1:09.28, 1:11.41, 1:02.47, (1:00.60) = *1:07.73
2-4:* *1:46.11
2-5:* *4:33.71
Pyra:* 11.98, (7.68), 8.13, 10.23, (19.33) = *10.12*


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 28, 2017)

*Kilominx *(26.27), 28.92, 31.24, 30.45, (35.18) = 30.20 average


----------



## okayama (Feb 28, 2017)

*FMC*: 28 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 B L2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' R' D' R2 U F D' R' B' U'
Solution: L2 D R D' L2 D R' D' B2 D L' F' D2 U' B L2 D F L2 F' L' F2 L F L2 F L2 R

Pre-scramble: R

1st square: B2 D L'
2nd square: F' D2
2x2x3 block: U' B L2 D
All but 3 corners: F L2 F' L' F2 L F L2 F L2
Correction: R

Insert at the beginning: L2 D R D' L2 D R' D' (no move cancels )

After 2x2x3 block, I found another skeleton:

All but 3c3e: L2 F L2 F L' F

but I couldn't find good insertions. IF says optimal insertions give 26 moves.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 28, 2017)

Now we call these results final!
Results for week 8: congratulations to Torch, bacyril and DhruvA

*2x2x2*(33)

 1.83 Isaac Lai
 2.08 NizzyGG
 2.85 G2013
 2.86 Luminosus
 3.62 Speedysolver
 3.83 Torch
 3.99 ichcubegern
 4.04 Jaysammey777
 4.18 DhruvA
 4.20 No Cube Unsolved
 4.34 DGCubes
 4.48 Gregory Alekseev
 4.64 sqAree
 4.82 Thecuberrr
 4.86 Sir Cube-a-lot
 4.96 Ordway Persyn
 5.15 bacyril
 5.19 Kestin
 5.59 CornerCutter
 5.90 OJ Cubing
 5.94 Agguzi
 6.15 bubbagrub
 6.55 EmperorZant
 6.65 h2f
 7.59 Alea
 8.51 Matthew Cubermann
 8.64 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.89 arbivara
 9.86 Jon Persson
 11.37 Lili Martin
 11.61 Jacck
 12.81 MatsBergsten
 14.13 FireCuber
*3x3x3 *(41)

 9.58 Isaac Lai
 10.65 ichcubegern
 11.13 Torch
 11.28 G2013
 11.42 Speedysolver
 11.95 Keroma12
 12.16 Jaysammey777
 12.86 DGCubes
 12.94 Ordway Persyn
 12.95 Scruggsy13
 13.40 Sergeant Baboon
 13.98 Thecuberrr
 14.45 Kestin
 14.55 bacyril
 14.56 GenTheThief
 14.64 EmperorZant
 14.67 Sir Cube-a-lot
 14.89 GSahu
 15.50 Gregory Alekseev
 15.67 No Cube Unsolved
 15.68 sqAree
 16.13 DhruvA
 16.89 h2f
 17.09 OJ Cubing
 17.15 Agguzi
 19.03 Matthew Cubermann
 19.31 CornerCutter
 19.75 NizzyGG
 20.10 Alea
 20.11 muchacho
 21.15 Deri Nata Wijaya
 22.03 Mike Hughey
 23.55 bubbagrub
 24.59 thecubingmagician
 26.26 arbivara
 26.36 Jon Persson
 30.97 MatsBergsten
 33.75 Jacck
 36.48 Lili Martin
 39.20 Xenon (Jack)
 52.42 FireCuber
*4x4x4*(22)

 39.41 Isaac Lai
 45.41 Jaysammey777
 45.97 G2013
 48.24 ichcubegern
 48.51 Torch
 48.64 DGCubes
 49.58 Scruggsy13
 50.79 Ordway Persyn
 51.69 bacyril
 1:00.11 Sergeant Baboon
 1:04.13 DhruvA
 1:07.86 Thecuberrr
 1:08.19 EmperorZant
 1:16.19 sqAree
 1:19.81 Kestin
 1:21.57 OJ Cubing
 1:49.49 Jon Persson
 2:00.13 MatsBergsten
 2:02.15 One Wheel
 2:34.65 Agguzi
 2:36.84 Lili Martin
 3:56.67 arbivara
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:22.74 Isaac Lai
 1:25.65 Torch
 1:37.39 bacyril
 1:39.93 Scruggsy13
 1:43.89 Ordway Persyn
 1:58.54 DhruvA
 1:59.25 Kestin
 2:26.56 EmperorZant
 2:30.31 GenTheThief
 2:45.28 sqAree
 2:52.31 OJ Cubing
 3:05.98 Gregory Alekseev
 3:06.63 Sergeant Baboon
 4:18.51 Jon Persson
 5:02.93 MatsBergsten
 8:58.33 arbivara
 DNF DGCubes
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:37.91 Keroma12
 2:44.22 Torch
 2:53.17 bacyril
 3:14.48 Ordway Persyn
 3:44.37 Isaac Lai
 3:53.01 Kestin
 3:55.25 DhruvA
 5:18.99 EmperorZant
 5:20.28 Sergeant Baboon
 7:57.97 OJ Cubing
 8:30.49 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:03.62 bacyril
 5:09.05 Ordway Persyn
 5:36.85 Kestin
14:32.83 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 18.26 Isaac Lai
 21.70 sqAree
 21.71 Kestin
 22.11 GenTheThief
 22.74 Torch
 24.35 EmperorZant
 25.35 Keroma12
 26.00 DhruvA
 30.23 DGCubes
 33.17 h2f
 33.64 Gregory Alekseev
 36.65 GSahu
 39.51 bacyril
 40.95 Thecuberrr
 44.90 bubbagrub
 45.54 Ordway Persyn
 46.09 CornerCutter
 48.25 OJ Cubing
 54.81 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:13.83 Jacck
 1:13.88 arbivara
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 36.27 Torch
 56.48 GenTheThief
 1:00.70 DhruvA
 3:17.18 bubbagrub
 4:24.96 arbivara
 DNF NizzyGG
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(18)

 7.93 Isaac Lai
 9.01 NizzyGG
 10.24 G2013
 13.58 Gregory Alekseev
 16.48 Jaysammey777
 20.18 Torch
 23.31 MatsBergsten
 27.75 h2f
 28.82 DGCubes
 30.53 Deri Nata Wijaya
 41.87 OJ Cubing
 44.52 bacyril
 46.26 sqAree
 48.45 DhruvA
 57.39 Ordway Persyn
 1:36.59 Jacck
 2:11.09 arbivara
 DNF No Cube Unsolved
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 46.84 G2013
 56.85 Torch
 1:07.12 Gregory Alekseev
 1:08.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:08.74 Scruggsy13
 1:29.34 MatsBergsten
 1:29.64 Berd
 1:48.93 Keroma12
 2:04.07 Mike Hughey
 2:22.15 OJ Cubing
 2:28.73 bacyril
 3:27.14 bubbagrub
 3:51.06 Jacck
 5:12.69 DhruvA
 DNF No Cube Unsolved
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF sqAree
 DNF Ordway Persyn
 DNF h2f
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 5:24.50 Keroma12
 6:11.21 Gregory Alekseev
 9:24.37 Jacck
18:17.37 bacyril
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF G2013
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

10:12.94 Keroma12
13:51.56 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

13/15 (55:20)  Deri Nata Wijaya
15/19 (60:00)  Keroma12
10/11 (57:05)  MatsBergsten
12/15 (58:09)  Scruggsy13
5/5 (31:38)  OJ Cubing
2/2 (11:04)  DhruvA
3/5 (41:29)  bubbagrub
3/6 (39:25)  Jacck
1/6 (15:11)  G2013
4/8 ( 2:04:00)  hssandwich
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 36.48 Torch
 49.05 bacyril
 1:07.72 sqAree
 1:12.03 EmperorZant
 2:11.44 OJ Cubing
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 56.70 G2013
 1:05.70 Torch
 1:08.54 Jaysammey777
 1:14.53 DGCubes
 1:17.50 bacyril
 1:26.58 Kestin
 1:27.57 DhruvA
 1:31.62 EmperorZant
 1:40.54 Thecuberrr
 1:43.00 Agguzi
 1:46.11 sqAree
 1:49.26 Gregory Alekseev
 1:57.91 OJ Cubing
 2:17.51 bubbagrub
 2:41.53 Jon Persson
 2:52.02 Lili Martin
 3:57.80 MatsBergsten
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:51.62 Torch
 3:07.87 Ordway Persyn
 3:11.48 Kestin
 3:15.65 bacyril
 3:41.05 DhruvA
 3:51.09 EmperorZant
 4:28.52 Gregory Alekseev
 4:33.71 sqAree
 5:23.07 OJ Cubing
 6:53.25 MatsBergsten
 6:53.97 Jon Persson
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(7)

 5:16.03 Torch
 6:15.92 Ordway Persyn
 6:23.40 bacyril
 8:43.18 DhruvA
 9:31.56 EmperorZant
12:49.03 One Wheel
15:57.00 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(4)

 9:10.68 Torch
 9:43.22 bacyril
15:58.54 DhruvA
24:48.21 One Wheel
*MiniGuildford*(3)

 5:51.95 Torch
 6:36.07 bacyril
 7:58.88 DhruvA
*Kilominx*(7)

 20.98 Jaysammey777
 30.20 DGCubes
 31.65 Torch
 47.75 bacyril
 56.69 Ordway Persyn
 1:02.75 muchacho
 1:25.94 OJ Cubing
*Skewb*(18)

 4.08 Isaac Lai
 5.45 ichcubegern
 6.51 DGCubes
 6.74 DhruvA
 7.14 bacyril
 7.39 Torch
 7.89 Sir Cube-a-lot
 8.26 Jaysammey777
 8.61 bubbagrub
 8.76 Ordway Persyn
 12.85 OJ Cubing
 13.34 Gregory Alekseev
 19.00 Thecuberrr
 19.10 CornerCutter
 21.33 Jacck
 23.76 MatsBergsten
 35.25 EmperorZant
 45.21 arbivara
*Clock*(6)

 8.13 Jaysammey777
 17.04 DGCubes
 17.48 RyuKagamine
 18.18 Torch
 21.04 bacyril
 29.99 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(20)

 3.13 DGCubes
 4.18 Torch
 4.52 Jaysammey777
 4.77 bacyril
 4.87 Isaac Lai
 5.11 DhruvA
 6.47 G2013
 7.72 CornerCutter
 9.26 Ordway Persyn
 9.62 Thecuberrr
 10.11 sqAree
 10.89 Kestin
 11.40 Sir Cube-a-lot
 11.84 Gregory Alekseev
 12.97 OJ Cubing
 15.00 Jacck
 15.69 Agguzi
 16.43 bubbagrub
 17.56 EmperorZant
 21.85 arbivara
*Megaminx*(10)

 57.53 Isaac Lai
 1:16.23 DGCubes
 1:25.98 Torch
 1:29.26 Sergeant Baboon
 1:29.98 GenTheThief
 1:33.85 bacyril
 1:45.15 DhruvA
 1:51.12 Ordway Persyn
 3:28.86 OJ Cubing
 6:08.54 arbivara
*Square-1*(16)

 11.94 hssandwich
 13.28 1973486
 13.36 ichcubegern
 18.87 DGCubes
 21.43 Isaac Lai
 22.76 Jaysammey777
 24.49 bacyril
 24.92 Thecuberrr
 28.82 Kestin
 31.22 Torch
 36.46 bubbagrub
 44.12 DhruvA
 45.30 Ordway Persyn
 47.33 OJ Cubing
 1:36.52 One Wheel
 1:44.60 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

24 Jacck
28 okayama
29 arbivara
29 Torch
33 G2013
34 Bogdan
34 h2f
35 bubbagrub
46 GenTheThief
56 DhruvA
DNF  Jaysammey777

*Contest results*

359 Torch
287 bacyril
257 DhruvA
253 Isaac Lai
227 DGCubes
210 Ordway Persyn
207 G2013
201 Jaysammey777
174 MatsBergsten
173 OJ Cubing
172 Kestin
163 Gregory Alekseev
153 Keroma12
148 sqAree
143 EmperorZant
131 ichcubegern
127 Scruggsy13
127 Thecuberrr
121 bubbagrub
105 Jacck
99 Deri Nata Wijaya
98 GenTheThief
86 h2f
81 Sergeant Baboon
78 arbivara
76 NizzyGG
72 Sir Cube-a-lot
71 Speedysolver
65 CornerCutter
61 No Cube Unsolved
59 Agguzi
45 Jon Persson
41 GSahu
32 Luminosus
29 Matthew Cubermann
29 Mike Hughey
27 Alea
26 One Wheel
24 hssandwich
23 Lili Martin
20 okayama
19 muchacho
19 1973486
18 Berd
16 Bogdan
11 thecubingmagician
7 FireCuber
6 RyuKagamine
5 Xenon (Jack)


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 28, 2017)

I guess this is all I have time for this week.
Excellent big cube BLD accuracy!

*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:48.93, DNF, 2:03.10 = *1:48.93*
Finally some successes with corner comms
*4x4x4 BLD*: 5:32.95, 6:06.33, 5:24.50 = *5:24.50*
Awesome
*5x5x5 BLD*: 11:30.07, 10:25.85, 10:12.94 = *10:12.94*
Yes! First mean of 3: 10:42.96! Previous PB single was 11:19
*Multi-BLD*: *15/19* in *60:00.00*
[39:53] execution was only ~19:15 but then I tried to recall the one image I forgot; also forgot to memo the corners of one cube... 

*3x3x3*: (12.39), 11.75, 11.83, 12.28, (11.45) = *11.96
6x6x6*: 2:36.66, 2:35.21, (3:11.02), 2:41.87, (2:28.47) = *2:37.92*

*3x3x3 OH*: (28.13), 27.90, 23.24, 24.92, (20.15) = *25.36*


----------



## Luminosus (Feb 28, 2017)

I seem to have been omitted for 2×2. My average of 5 was 2.87.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 28, 2017)

Luminosus said:


> I seem to have been omitted for 2×2. My average of 5 was 2.87.


Yes, I see that. I'll fix it later this afternoon (Sweden).
I don't understand why the program does not accept your post.

EDIT: It was the event name . It was not an x between the 2:s (2x2), but a 'cross' (2×2).
I thought that would work too but it did not. 

At least your result is in the list now.


----------



## arbivara (Feb 28, 2017)

Since week 9 scrambles aren't avaiable yet, I'll include some more solves.
Megaminx: (8:44.03) 5:46.30 5:59.07 (5:23.40) 6:40.24 = *6:08.54* // consistent and good (for me)
Pyraminx: 26.00 19.19 (41.28) 20.36 (11.91) = *21.85* // ok, I guess
Skewb: (2:11.93) 35.01 32.83 (28.53) 1:07.79 = *45.21* // forgot one of my algs, must relearn it!

And I rest my participation here


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 28, 2017)

arbivara said:


> Since week 9 scrambles aren't avaiable yet, I'll include some more solves.
> Megaminx: (8:44.03) 5:46.30 5:59.07 (5:23.40) 6:40.24 = *6:08.54* // consistent and good (for me)


It's totally ok, more more....


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 1, 2017)

And then the Cubicle gift card lottery: 
set the wheel spinning again for the fifth time, turning, spinning, stopping.... at 20!

And who may that winner be.... it's Jacck!! Congratulations !!


----------

